# Injen Intake with Trifecta Tune?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...those are questions probably better fielded to _Vince_ at *Trifecta* than here.

...but, the answer(s) you get will certainly be of interest here, that's for sure!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for deleting the info, I was just going to as I talked to TurboTech and I asked if they wanted me to delete the info, he did not tell me to, I was going to do it on my own I appreciate it. 

I will contact Vince then and post any info I receive.

Thanks Again,
Steve


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Insane_ECO said:


> Thanks for deleting the info, I was just going to as I talked to TurboTech and I asked if they wanted me to delete the info, he did not tell me to, I was going to do it on my own I appreciate it.
> 
> I will contact Vince then and post any info I receive.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve, also Vince will be the guy to talk to, he has the most knowledge IMO on the cruze tuning thus far!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

*mistake;*


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

I now have the Injen installed with Trifecta's newest tune, it's amazing!!!
The torque is out this world for this small motor, the ECM was seeing 20psi and 200ftlb of torque, loving it!!


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

man i have to get some parts for my car. i cant wait to get some money saved up.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

20 psi? Gat dayum! How much boost does the car make from factory? And how much boost can that little baby snail take?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Stock is 14psi.


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> I now have the Injen installed with Trifecta's newest tune, it's amazing!!!
> The torque is out this world for this small motor, the ECM was seeing 20psi and 200ftlb of torque, loving it!!




I installed my injen cai last week and just ordered trifecta!
Can't wait to see the difference


----------

